# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avator Box Time's up,Update Your....... Solved New Files Uploaded !!

## mohamed73

Tim's up,Update Your Commzero now Solution       *First download removecommzero error from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*.   *extract downloaded removecommzero rar and run removecommzero.exe. 
after run you will got msg done   
like this: *   *Now your Avatorbox will work like before. 
Before:*   
AvatorBox Team

----------

